# WIN XP oder LINUX



## Kapanol_CSR®750mg (22. Mai 2006)

Ich hatte seit meinem 14. Lebnensjahr also vor rund 11jAHREN NUR IMMER MIT WINDOWS gearbeitet angefangen mit dem 3.1 dem ersten Windows das es gab. (rausgekommen 1992) und seit dem immer neue PC gekauft uoder erweitert mit Hardware und Software. Aber eines weiss ich nicht. Ich habe einen AMD ATHLON XP 2600+ mit 1024 DDR-Ram und ner G-Forde 7800GT (265MB) 8xAGP Grafikkarte. Meine Frage an Euch kann ich einfach meine Festpplatte formatieren und Linux oder das Apple System raufspielen. Apple glaub ich zwar nicht, aber Bei Linux weiss ich es nich. Kann mir jem. helfen und darüber sagen der mehr über LINUX 10.1 bescheit weiss. Muchàs Gracias


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Linux 10.1 gibt es nicht. Die aktuellste Version ist 2.6.16.17. Es gibt aber z.B. Suse 10.1 und Slackware 10.1.
Von diesen beiden wuerde ich auf jeden Fall Slackware vorziehen, fuer Einsteiger waere Suse aber im Grunde besser. Ausser natuerlich Du bist bereit den "harten" Weg zu gehen und auf den nahezu Windows-aehnlichen Komfort von Suse zu verzichten.

In jedem Fall ist Linux im Grunde ein gute Sache.
Was willst Du denn mit dem Rechner machen?

Uebrigens, Windows 3.1 war nicht das erste Windows. Sonst haette es ja nicht bereits Version 3. Es gab auch Windows 1.0. Hab ich zwar nie mit gearbeitet, aber ich weiss, dass es das gab. Hab auch damals mit DOS 5.0 und Windows 3.1 angefangen. Seit 99 nutz ich fast ausschliesslich Linux.

Irgendwie ist der Thread hier aber fehl am Platze. Ich schieb den jetzt einfach mal in's Linux-Forum und hoffe, dass hier kein FlameWar startet.

Uebrigens, falls am Ende die Wahl doch auf Windows fallen sollte, da bevorzuge ich 2000. XP ist irgendwie ... komisch.


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist der Thread hier aber fehl am Platze. Ich schieb den jetzt einfach mal in's Linux-Forum und hoffe, dass hier kein FlameWar startet.



....  na gut dann antworte ich nicht :suspekt:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2006)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ....  na gut dann antworte ich nicht :suspekt:


Frei nach dem Motto: "Ich bin nur vorbeigekommen um Dir sagen, dass ich nicht kommen werde."


----------



## MArc (22. Mai 2006)

Hi Kapanol,



			
				Kapanol_CSR®750mg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frage an Euch kann ich einfach meine Festpplatte formatieren und Linux oder das Apple System raufspielen.



Ja kannst du.
Aber für den langsamen umstieg würd ich empfehlen dass du alle beide Systeme drauf machst.
Also wenn du jetzt Windows benutzt, dann einfach Linux (am besten suse, für dich) nachinstallieren.
Das habe ich auch gemacht und langsam aber sicher, starte ich nur noch Linux.
Da ich immer mehr in Linux endecke 

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Prinzipiell kannst Du Linux auf Deinem PC installieren.
Du musst halt nur bei der Auswahl der Distribition darauf achten dass sie für eine Intel oder kompatible Plattform (z.b. AMD) kompiliert ist.
Erkennen tust Du dieses an den Zusätzen i368, i486, i586 oder idealerweise an i686.

Apple will zwar künftig auch Intel CPU's verbauen, nur denke ich dass die (kommende?) Macintosh Version vorerst nicht sonderlich kompatibel mit "haushaltsüblichen" PC's sein wird (z.b. wegen fehlender Treiberunterstützung).
Mit Linux war es früher aber auch nicht anders.
Heute hingegen wird die meiste Hardware von Linux unterstützt.
Ob auch Deine Hardware (ohne irgendwelcher "Tricks") komplett unterstützt wird, kannst Du ja dank der kostenlos zum Download angebotenen verschiedenen Distribitionen ausprobieren. 

Dir sollte allerdings klar sein dass nicht alle Windows Programme immer problemlos unter Linux laufen.
Es gibt allerdings auch zahlreiche Programme, die es sowohl für Windows als auch für Linux gibt (z..b Firefox, Mozilla, OpenOffice.org, GIMP).
Ausserdem gibt es auch zahlreiche Clones (z.b. Gaim, unterstützt nicht nur AIM, sondern auch MSN, ICQ usw.) bzw. Programme die sich mit denen aus der Windowswelt messen können (z.b. Photoshop vs. GIMP).
Wie es mit Spielen aussieht kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich kein Gamer bin.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

